# Warcraft: Erster Film-Trailer auf der Blizzcon 2015



## Gast1669461003 (6. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: Erster Film-Trailer auf der Blizzcon 2015* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: Erster Film-Trailer auf der Blizzcon 2015


----------



## stevem (6. Oktober 2015)

Freue mich schon total auf den Film ;D Hoffendlich war das dann nicht der letzte "blizzard" Film sondern der Anfang, den ein Film über Diablo und Starcraft wär sicher auch nice, Stoff bieten die Spiele ja genügend.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (7. Oktober 2015)

Oh Gott auch wenn ich kein WoW mehr zocke. Denn Film muss ich sehen . Damit das klar ist !!! Nicht einmal das Universum wird mich davon abhalten können..... Oh ok war nur ein Traum


----------

